# Qestion about Liki Tiki Resort



## TheUnitrep

Our 9 and 6 year old have their minds made up that we're going to Orlando next year.  The good news for them is we're able to get a trade into Liki Tiki through Interval International. 

I know there are sections of the resort that are much older than others, but have no idea what to request to try and get one of the newer units.

Also, is there a difference between the two resort codes (TLR and TL2) that II uses?

Does anyone know what building or unit number I should try to request so we get to stay in one of the new units??

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## debraxh

When we traded in there a couple of years ago, we were told they strictly adhered to assigning the exact unit that was deposited, so the unit printed on your II confirmation would be the unit you get.  There used to be a resort map w/unit # on the review page (haven't checked recently).

They may have changed their policy since then, so someone who has been there more recently may have better advice.


----------



## wise one

Debraxh is correct, they adhere to the printed confirmation as much as possible.

If you look at your confirmation, there is a unit listed.  The Buildings in the 100-300's are the older units, and are TLR.  These buildings were build 1989 or prior and are two bedroom townhouses/four per building and designated A, B, C or D (i.e. I won week 30 in unit 301A).  All units have ground level entrances.

The units in the 400-600's are the three buildings where they started using the TL2 designation.  These buildings were built in the early to mid 1990's.  The buildings are five story high-rise buildings with elevators.  The units in these buildings are lockouts that are combined for larger units.  The buildings 700 and above are the newer buildings and the higher the number, the newer with the 1200's bing the newest.  These buildings were built late 1990's and newer.   The newest opening in 2005.  These units are lockouts that are combined for larger units.  Like the 400, 500 and 600 buildings, these are five story high-rise buildings with elevators.

The 700 and higher are closest to the Liki-Tiki Lagoon water park.  The 400-600 are the farthest away from the Lagoon.  The 100-300 series are built in concentric circle portions with a pool and hot tub area at the common center.  The 400-600 buildings are built in a "U" shape around a pool and hot tub area.  There is not pool area other than the Lagoon near the 700 and higher units and the Lagoon closes at about 8 PM in summer.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TheUnitrep

Thanks Debraxh and Wise One --

I booked my exchange Wednesday night.  There were weeks at the Liki Tiki under two different resort codes: TLR and TL2.  I took a chance and booked the week at TL2 (I thought maybe the "2" designation would be second phase???).

Regardless,  my confirmation reads:

Liki Tiki Village • TL2
Unit: 1010E (2 bedrooms)

From (O) Wise One's discription it appears that I will not be staying in a unit that is too old.

The responses to my question again proves to me how valuable TUG is to all of us!!!  

Thanks again,

Jerry


----------



## wise one

Very good choice.  If memory servs me correclty, the 1000 building opened in 2003.  So it is only two years old.


----------



## jkjsless

*Liki Tiki*

You've done quite well if you got at 1000 series unit. They are amongst the newest units built and are very nice.

We bought resale at Liki Tiki last year (an older townhouse unit) and enjoyed our stay in November of this year.

Your children will love the waterpark/lagoon. 

We were very happy with the resort and it is an easy drive to WDW.


----------



## hoosiermarty

We have stayed there twice.  Once in the townhouses, and once in the first high rise set of buildings.   It is a great place to be.  The little lagoon is just right for a family to have good quality fun.  The resort is about 6 miles from Disney World and is west of it.  So, you drive alittle to get to other attactions.  I would stay there again in a heart beat.  In fact, we will be looking for one in the early summer.


----------



## Bob B

We were just confirmed on a trade into Liki Tiki, unit 306A.  Anyone have any information on how this section has been maintained, and any good/bad about being here?  Any and all info would be appreciated.  FYI, we will not be travelling with small children.
Thanks.


----------



## jkjsless

*Liki Tiki Village*

We bought at Liki Tiki about a year ago and stayed there this past November in the 200 series townhouses. They appeared to have been recently painted etc and were clean. 

I seem to recall when doing research about buying at Liki Tiki finding a thread somewhere that discussed the upgrades/improvements being made to the townhouse units.  I vaguely recall that the 300 series had been updated so they should be in good shape. 

We were quite happy with our unit. It is not the Westin or Marriott, so don't expect marble, the fanciest furniture and a large screen tv. It is more like Holiday Inn. Clean, useable and comfortable. this is not meant as a slight just that if you expect Westin or Marriott you will be disappointed.


----------



## Bob B

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm a little concerned, since we're used to Marriott and Vistana.  I guess part of the fun of looking forward to a vacation is not quite knowing what you're walking into.  As long as its clean, functional and comfortable, it should be fine.  Thanks again.


----------



## nezruss

Bob B said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback.  I'm a little concerned, since we're used to Marriott and Vistana.  I guess part of the fun of looking forward to a vacation is not quite knowing what you're walking into.  As long as its clean, functional and comfortable, it should be fine.  Thanks again.


 

 Actually, the very reason I bought Marriott and DVC is because I know what I am getting.  I know that it will be a quality resort.  I have stayed at other timeshare resorts, and although they were very nice and comfortable there was just something missing. It is almost intangeable, but you just know it.

I was offeres an exchange today for Liki Tiki. I think I may pass. Again, the information here helped me  make that decision.
Thanks.


----------



## mdurette

Bringing back this post from years of being buried.  

On Trip Advisor Liki Tiki recently stated all townhomes were updated and they were working on their buidlings.  

Can anyone tell me what the townhome units numbers are?
Also any confirmed difference with II desiganation of TLR and TL2


----------



## Jillian

Townhome units are 100 - 309


If you want a good condo near the water park with great views, I recommend building 800. It is overlooking the little lake and is very close to the water park.  I have stayed in building 600 before and that was nice overlooking a pool and it seemed to be less busy area than the other pool ares.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Nearly Bought Liki Tiki Resale -- Came This Close In 2002.*




jkjsless said:


> Your children will love the waterpark/lagoon.


After catching on to timeshare resales (& being unwilling to pay full freight for _any_ timeshare), we called 1-800-BUY-OR-SELL to look into bying a nice previously owned Orlando timeshare unit. 

The phone-order resale seller offered us a fixed 2BR week at Isle Of Bali, sight unseen, for $6*,*500.  

Before the deal fell through, Isle Of Bali changed its name to Ron Jon. 

Then after briefly operating under the Ron Jon name, the resort went to its current name, Liki Tiki. 

We became (resale) owners at another Orlando timeshare, also sight unseen. While vacationing there, we rode over to Liki Tiki to get a look at what we missed.  The place was very attractive & inviting, & we specially liked the pool, which had features resembling a mini-size water park. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

